# Got Time?



## Raine (May 2, 2005)

Move your mouse around.
Clock?


----------



## Raine (May 2, 2005)

Cable clock


----------



## Charlotte (May 2, 2005)

DRIFT.


Make sure your sound is on. Wait for it to load, watch the entire thing, then play with it. 


http://www.koert.com/work/drift/play.php


----------

